

Web fonts and CSS features - a simple demonstration - andreyf
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/fonts-css-layout/

======
chaosmachine
This is how simple it should have been from the beginning.

~~~
TweedHeads
Lets all thank M$ for holding the web in darkness for a decade.

Lets all thank Mozilla for giving the web back to the users.

Lets all thank safari, opera and chrome for their support.

(Special thanks to opera for always being a step forward)

Now, lets all keep working on improving the web more, we already lost a decade
and we can not spend another one mourning the time lost.

Lets get rid of css -moz and -webkit hacks already.

Lets move SVG forward, canvas is already here.

And bring WebSockets to live, there is a whole new world awaiting...

~~~
snorkel
M$ deserves some credit for supporting CSS long before other browsers did, as
well as AJAX. But launching IE8 without canvas, border-radius, and web fonts
is pretty sad.

------
hrabago
The demo also works in Safari 4 on a Mac.

~~~
jeroen
and on Windows.

------
blhack
<blink>Aren't browser-specific features one of the things that mozilla was
supposed to cure?</blink>

~~~
johndagostino
this is in the css3 spec and is already implemented by ie and webkit.

<http://webkit.org/blog/124/downloadable-fonts/>
<http://www.css3.info/preview/web-fonts-with-font-face/>

~~~
davidblair
I think blhack is referring to the -moz-border-radius selector that only works
in Firefox. One could use the CSS3 selector, border-radius, but that is not in
the article.

------
jballanc
Is it just me, or does the second font there give an optical illusion that
it's moving?

------
kamidev
Yes, the demo works in Safari 4 too. Opera 10 on a Mac only changes the third
font from the left, though. Wonder why?

